# My show



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Here is a couple of pics from the NABBA show last week,im skinny one on the left lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i think i read else where but ive forgotten, how did it go?

They might be a bit bigger ( more mass ), but i think only one of them looked sharper than you, well done.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

well done m8! ur looking gwd  bet u couldnt w8 to stuff ur face, theres a bloke in the same gym as me and hes been dieting for bout 12 weeks lol i was tlking to him wednesday and he sounder fukced. was saying couldnt w8 to eat sum proper food lol

ne ways well done! would u do it again??? lol


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

John said:


> They might be a bit bigger ( more mass ), but i think only one of them looked sharper than you, well done.


i was gonna say the same, u look like ur in comp shape the other guys look real watery.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one shakey


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well done mate!


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Vin Diesel bloke doesnt look ripped really, IMO that's a maintainable target for bf%


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

GoldenArrow said:


> Vin Diesel bloke


 *LOL *


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks guys,yeh been eating crap all week,fish n chips,pasties,ice cream you name it ive ate it lol

got 3rd place, getting into condition isnt a problem for me 6-8 wks & im there,its just gaining some real size which i stuggle with


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea but we will fix that this coming year mate...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Can you fix it for me too , please jim.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all i have is advice mate and i am more than willing to share this with any one but you have to put in the work yourself....


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> ...but you have to put in the work yourself....


oops you just ruled out most people. LOL


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

shakey said:


> Thanks guys,yeh been eating crap all week,fish n chips,pasties,ice cream you name it ive ate it lol
> 
> got 3rd place, getting into condition isnt a problem for me 6-8 wks & im there,its just gaining some real size which i stuggle with


You say that mate but from your pics you have quality which makes up for the difference in size.

Im sure with a steady bulking diet you can gain weight without sacrificing your quality.

Im 18stone plus but would rather have your condition than mine any day.

Infact fancy swapping a couple of stone of bodyweight for a bit of condition??? :bounce:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i think , as i said he looks much better than the other blokes in his pics, probably with the exception of the winner.

And Paul ok mate i,ll see you at the finals and you can give me all the knowledge .


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Im lucky as Pscarb has prepped me with my dieting etc since last year & if it wasnt for his advice & support i wouldnt have got 3 x 3rd places out of 4 shows,& he has kindly offered to help me try & gain the size i need!!!

Ive just been feeling a bit disillusioned with everything since the show?!?!

I know im never going to be MR O or anything stupid like that & things take time,but @ 38 years old time is not on my side!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Well done, Shake, have a Happy meal on me! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

always happy to help m8


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey cous

I told you on the day size is nothing without condition.

Size takes a little longer, but with your determination

and Pscarb helping, you'll get there.

I will also offer my help if you want a training partner.

Age is just a number - just remember the guys in the

over 40's & 50's classes.


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Just a quickie

Didnt you say that the guy that won your class (Andy ?) was

thinking of quiting!!!

WHY?????

Take some time out, set a long term goal, some short

term goals and get back on it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shakey i agree with RUSC age is but a number.....

with your condition and the size you will put on next yr the Senoirs better watch out mate....

all you need is an extra 10ish lbs and you will be there mate just remember that i put on 7lbs of muscle in 6months between last september and 2 weeks ago it can be done mate i proved it so get your chin up mate and let me know whan you want to start..


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I have too say im not a fan of the smaller type of bodies, i prefere the heavy weight/ bulk look BUT i have to take my hat off to you for looking so ripped, i would love to be that ripped at a weight of 200lbs. Looking good though, what do you weigh in that pic


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tyson you would be suprised at what weight guys are onstage in my pics i am only 187lbs


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the support guys,didnt mean to get on a downer lol!!

Tyson i was 13.2 stone @ on the day of the comp!!

Pscarb i will give you a call over the wk/end bud for a chat,hope things with you are good just wish i could make it up too the finals to support you!!

Cous see you in the gym Thurs nite


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

shakey said:


> Thanks guys,yeh been eating crap all week,fish n chips,pasties,ice cream you name it ive ate it lol
> 
> got 3rd place, getting into condition isnt a problem for me 6-8 wks & im there,its just gaining some real size which i stuggle with


Ive considered doing a nabba show but only done a natural show but worried about size but seeing you I realised nail conditioning and being ripped can help you do well real well.

Do you train at the same gym as pscarb.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

What you saying m8 im a Skinny F***** LOL!!??

I Would love to gain some more mass but have always found it hard,got to keep plugging away!

I think they still tend to go for muscle over condition,a couple of times ive been told by people that they though i should have taken 2nd place-but on both occasions ive only got 3rd-just depends what the judges are looking 4 i suppose!?

As 4 you-how did you fair in the natural shows??

Why not put some pics up m8!

What NABBA Comp you thinking of entering next year?

Anyway good luck


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

wot class did you do


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Moved up to Class 1 this year-as im 6.1 tall but weight was only about 13.2 stone!

Whats your stats?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Skinny you were NOT ripped you were.Aint up with modern tech so have no photo's.Didnt do well 1st comp poor diet can only do better next year.NABBA comp havent decided which won Im going to do next year as i dont know when where and dates do you know anyone who could contact.Wots class 1,havent a clue about the classes so properly do 1st timers I competed at 13st 3 (5ft 9) but 12st 8, 12st 10 i wouldve looked far better


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

5ft 9 13st 3 but wouldve been better at 12st10 (or diet wise reduced my fat intake and being strict on my diet) didnt place well but will learn next year(wasnt last at least).no pics as not up with modern technology.

do you know anyone where or email address so i can see what dates places for next year that way I can decide what show/s I can do as well as doing some natural show:eek:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You can get the dates of most of the shows in the back of the beef this details most of the shows from the main federations.

NABBA is scored in height classes, EFBB is scored in weight classes but for someone like yourself Ed i would be looking at either the 1st timer class or the Novice lineup both are of high standard in both federations.

The west Britian is a great show and is normally held around the 20th of april i do believe their are also some natural shows around this time aswell.

Shakey when you going to get around to calling me....


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

How did you know it was ed? Seems not only do have the ability to diet hard and produce what you have produced but so also have mind powers.

The force is with you!!!


----------

